# a remote island in the middle of the ocean, Saint Helena, United Kingdom



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

Population: 6,563
Capital: Jamestown


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Your photos ? Have you been there ?

Seems to be a very surreal place, how much does it cost to get there ?

Can you take the ferry from South Africa or Namibia ?

What did the locals think of tourists taking photos ?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good to see pics from St. Helena
look a dry place, problably is very hard to live there, hard to get food or services


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Rekarte said:


> Good to see pics from St. Helena
> look a dry place, problably is very hard to live there, hard to get food or services


An average salary is about 4000£ a year, add to that the cost of living like food, clothes and so on is the double compared to mainland UK.

But I don't think they pay much rent, I don't think they even have internet ?


BTW the location of St Helena on the world map is not correct !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos indeed. BTW, if those photos are yours, you may ask one of the moderators of "Cityscapes and Skyline Photos" to move your thread into "Urban Showcase"


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

new photos on this thread would be nice, pretty interesting place btw.


----------

